# Bị xuất tinh sớm có con không?



## Hồng Hoa (15/11/21)

Xuất tinh sớm là tình trạng bất thường của sinh lý phổ biến ở nam giới. Nếu tình trạng này chỉ xảy ra một đến hai lần thì không đáng lo ngại. Tuy nhiên, nếu diễn ra thường xuyên sẽ gây ảnh hưởng lớn đến sức khỏe của nam giới. Vậy bị xuất tinh sớm có con không?

*Xuất tinh sớm có con không?*

Tình trạng nam giới đạt được cực khoái trước khi giao hợp hoặc ít hơn 1 phút sau khi bắt đầu giao hợp thì gọi là *xuất tinh sớm*. Tình trạng xuất tinh sớm khiến nam giới tự ti trước bạn tình, giả ham muốn tình dục và gặp phải rối loạn cương dương. Vậy xuất tinh sớm có con không?



Xuất tinh sớm có con không thì còn phải dựa vào rất nhiều yếu tố. Các yếu tố đó bao gồm như: Chất lượng của tinh trùng, thời gian xuất tinh, sức khỏe của nam giới và của bạn tình.

Xuất tinh sớm hoàn toàn vẫn có thể có con, tuy nhiên, sẽ khó hơn người bình thường. Vì một số trường hợp dương vật chưa đưa vào âm đạo đã bị xuất tinh khiến cho nam giới bị vô sinh. Do đó, nắm rõ xuất tinh sớm là gì là yếu tố quan trọng giúp nam giới chủ động trong việc điều trị, kiểm soát khả năng xuất tinh dễ dàng có con.

*Khả năng có con trong các trường hợp xuất tinh sớm*

Xuất tinh sớm có con không? Khả năng có con trong các trường hợp xuất tinh sớm còn phụ thuộc vào:

- Dương vật đã đi sâu vào âm đạo mới xuất tinh, chất lượng tinh trùng tốt

Xuất tinh sớm dương vật vẫn có khả năng đi sâu vào âm đạo, tuy nhiên, thời gian cương cứng ngắn nên nam giới không thể kiểm soát được quá trình xuất tinh.

Trường hợp chất lượng và số lượng tinh trùng đảm bảo thì nữ giới vẫn mang thai tự nhiên.

- Xuất tinh sau khi dương vật đã vào âm đạo nhưng chất lượng tinh trùng kém

Dương vật đã đi sâu vào âm đạo nhưng chất lượng tinh trùng không đạt yêu cầu, tinh trùng yếu, lượng tinh dịch ít, tinh trùng loãng hoặc vón cục khiến khả năng thụ thai rất thấp.

- Xuất tinh trước khi dương vật vào âm đạo

Chưa kịp vào âm đạo thì đã xuất tinh khiến tinh trùng không thể thâm nhập vào tử cung của nữ giới để tiến hành quá trình thụ thai. Đây là nguyên nhân gây ra vô sinh ở nam giới.





*Biện pháp điều trị xuất tinh sớm*

Hiện tượng xuất tinh sớm có thể chữa khỏi hoàn toàn bằng *thuốc Đông y*. Đây là phương pháp Y học cổ truyền điều trị bệnh an toàn, đem lại nhiều công dụng và ngăn ngừa nguy cơ bệnh tái phát.

Các bài thuốc Đông y sẽ tác động vào tạng phủ của người bệnh, điều trị trực tiếp vào nguyên căn, giúp khắc phục tình trạng xuất tinh sớm, rối loạn cương dương, yếu sinh lý.

Theo Đông, bệnh xuất tinh sớm xảy ra có liên quan đến hoạt động của thận và tâm, can, tỳ, phế. Do đó, việc điều trị bằng Đông y sẽ giúp tác động vào chức năng của các tạng phủ, tăng cường lưu thông máu đến dương vật, mang lại hiệu quả điều trị tốt nhất.

Tuy nhiên, bên cạnh điều trị bằng thuốc thì nam giới cũng cần xây dựng chế độ ăn uống và sinh hoạt khoa học để bệnh nhanh chóng được cải thiện.

Mong rằng những chia sẻ trên đây sẽ giúp nam giới hiểu rõ tình trạng xuất tinh sớm có con không. Từ đó có biện pháp can thiệp và điều trị kịp thời để tăng cường hỗ trợ chức năng sinh sản.


----------

